# Incredible (harp) player... must see!



## JordanLee (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey guys,

I came across this today at work, and just about imploded. This guy is incredible. Both technically (how many people can comp a tune like that on a HARP!?!?), and musically (incredible harmony, melodies, and feel). My hands and head hurt just thinking about the practice this guy must have went through to get this good. 



Enjoy!

- Jordan


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 14, 2010)

Dayum...


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Woah, that...was amazing.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jul 19, 2010)

Thumbs up!!

EDIT: He actually reminds me about David in the Bible


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in awe.
This is beautiful.


----------



## MrMcSick (Jul 19, 2010)

I've watched this vid like 5 times now. So amazing.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 22, 2010)

It's awesome, I threw it through REAPER, edited the clapping parts out and came out with 2 songs:

Dfly - Harp live EC EC - SoundCloud
Dfly - Harp live JdN EC - SoundCloud

You can download them, put 'm on your MP3 player and listen to some nice live harping while riding your bike!


----------



## Cygnus (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow. That does not look easy. Beautiful sounds!


----------



## MrMcSick (Jul 24, 2010)

I actually found his myspace and did not like. Full new age elevator jazz band. He gets covered up in the mix alot and takes a back seat most of the time. Booooooooo.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Aug 10, 2010)

Pffft this is nothing. Boring as hell too.


jk

He is insanely talented no doubt about it. Beast of a harpist.


----------



## yingmin (May 12, 2011)

I don't know what kind of amplification options are available for a harp (BKP/AxeFX lolzolz), but it would be pretty interesting to hear just him and a drummer.


----------



## KoenDercksen (May 16, 2011)

Makes me think of Abasi instantly for some reason!

Fucking amazing.


----------



## Totem_37 (Jun 10, 2011)

KoenDercksen said:


> Makes me think of Abasi instantly for some reason!
> 
> Fucking amazing.



Me too!

This vids amazing


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 10, 2011)

Incredible stuff! The guy is insanely talented


----------



## yingmin (Jun 11, 2011)

Incidentally, I just put a 19-string harp on layaway today. It's used, so it can't leave the store for almost a month, but I wasn't going to argue with $70.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 11, 2011)

He sweeps, he palm mutes, he slaps and he shreds.

Really enjoyed it. Very beautyfull.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 11, 2011)

If this clip appealed to you, I recommend you look up Andreas Vollenweider.


----------



## getaway_fromme (Jun 11, 2011)

Is that thing electric? At around 2:45 it sounds like a chorus pedal is engaged....

Anyway, reiterating....DAYUM!


----------



## yingmin (Jun 18, 2011)

Just bought both of his albums on iTunes. I definitely wish there were more solo stuff, but it's good regardless.


----------



## jon66 (Jun 22, 2011)

This was a refreshing change. Thanks for posting! I especially loved the emotion he put into his playing - watching his facial expressions reminds of Steve Vai.


----------

